# I've done a little research.



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

But I've not found what I want on this bottle. Late teens or early twenties. Front slug-plate embossing says, "DIEKMAN BOTTLING / WORKS. / MONROE, / MICHIGAN." The back heel says, "*22*D *1*2" (I did the bold to show what is larger and bolder, compared to the lesser, weaker version with it.) The base has a giant "D" for the bottler's name. Other than one little chip on the back left shoulder, it's in mint condition. Aqua leaning towards green is the color. It competes with my newest addition in terms of condition. Anyway, my desire  is for this bottle: A more exact age and overall company history would be nice. I've not found much.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 24, 2014)

What kind of top does it have? If it's crown then 1922 sounds good.Just searching the bottler brought up more than I feel like going through for history, sorry.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

The history I want doesn't pop up. [] Yes, it's a crown-top ABM bottle. My collection focuses on these. If I cold get over to Monroe, I'd likely find what I want. But Monroe isn't exactly an easy bike-ride for me. Heh. Thanks for your time, though!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 26, 2014)

Question that's off topic, but as this is my thread it's all good! My Orange Crush bottle has a '29 S' on the base. If it's Pat'd 1920, then could the 29 be for the year this particular bottle was made? It also has a grammar issue. What should be a comma between 20 and 1920 is actually a period. Eventually they'd have to keep their eyes on grammar, and grammar improved as time went on. Could it be from '29? Or am I just shooting blanks?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 26, 2014)

I think the patend date is the beginning date that particular patent was used on the bottle & could be used for many many years until they decided to upgrade bottle with new Patent. I would not be surprised if 29 was the date. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 26, 2014)

Made between 1920 and the '60s. They also have a 1921 patented bottle. Also up till the '60s. I just want to know what the base's number/letter means.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 26, 2014)

depending on the glass co. it may be a mold number .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 26, 2014)

Sadly it doesn't tell me who made it. Hah hah! Just says it's an O.C. Beverages company bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

*I found this that might explain the 29 S mark ...*

16S (or with other 2-digit number between 16 and 29) In most cases indicates production by the American Bottle Company at their Streator, Illinois plant location. Mark is seen mostly on the lower heel area of soda and beer bottles. The number usually precedes the letter, but in some cases the order may be reversed. These marks were used by ABCO at least during the 1916-1923 period, and evidence from bottle collectors indicate these date code markings may have been used as early as 1905 (when American Bottle Company was incorporated), all the way up to at least 1929 in some cases. The Owens Bottle Company, which purchased the six glass plants of the American Bottle Company in 1916, continued the operation of only two of those ABCO plants (Newark, OH and Streator, IL) under the American Bottle Company name until 1929, and used this type of marking on many of their bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

*And this about the Diekman Bottling Works ...*

In 1910, The Monroe Evening News published an article about one of the town’s newest thriv­ing businesses. It was a canning plant, which little is known of locally, but which is rapidly gain­ing a nationwide reputation. It was the Marleau, Bucklen & Schoen plant at 425 E. Front St., which was regarded as among the best-equipped canning plants in the Midwest. The plant turned out processed tomatoes, catsup, peanut butter, jams and jellies.

The canning plant eventually merged with a bottling company and was known as Diekman Bottling Works in 1916. In 1936 it was acquired by The Coca Cola Bottling Company to serve as a distributor of Coca Cola and Stroh’s Beer.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 3, 2014)

I had just found a Stroh's can today! You answered my question, so thank you most kindly!


----------



## Catahoulajak (Feb 3, 2017)

Mine only has a d, no number.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 3, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> I had just found a Stroh's can today! You answered my question, so thank you most kindly!




Do you like Strohs Spirit 
 Bear. I've collected many. LEON.

P.S. Click pic to supersize.


----------

